# صلاة لام الغلابة جميلة بجد اوى لازم تشوفوها



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*صلاة لام الغلابة جميلة بجد اوى لازم تشوفوها​*
*​*
*




​*
*​*
*​*
* يارب مالى غيرك ابات واصحى على خيرك لاتنسنى برحمتك ولا تحوجنى لحد غيرك​*
*​*
* احط جنبى اليمين اتشفع بالملاك ميخائيل​*
* ... ...​*
* احط جنى الشمال اتشفع بالملاك غبريال​*
*​*
* واحط راسى والملائكة حواليا حراسى​*
*​*
* واحط ظهرى واتوكل على ربى​*
*​*
* شفاعة القديسه تكون معنا​*​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

واحط راسى والملائكة حواليا حراسى


واحط ظهرى واتوكل على ربى


شفاعة القديسه تكون معنا


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يباركك صلاة جميلة جدا وكلماتها تريح من يقراهاالواحد شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> يارب مالى غيرك ابات واصحى على خيرك لاتنسنى برحمتك ولا تحوجنى لحد غيرك


صلاه بجد حلوه كتير...اشكرك كاندى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (15 ديسمبر 2011)

Well don even Om El Galaba was  in-alphabet but she achieve a high level of spirituality.....!note ...! the brayer too simple and gos direct to heaven may her brayer be with us Ameen


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أيوة أنا شفتها فى فيلم أم الغلابة و فعلاً صلاة جميلة جداً و بركة القديسة الجميلة البسيطة دى تكون معنا أين و سلام الرب معاكى و معانا يا كاندى.


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

عاشقة البحر قال:


> واحط راسى والملائكة حواليا حراسى
> 
> 
> واحط ظهرى واتوكل على ربى
> ...


امين


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *ربنا يباركك صلاة جميلة جدا وكلماتها تريح من يقراهاالواحد شكرا جزيلا*


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صلاه بجد حلوه كتير...اشكرك كاندى الرب يبارك حياتك


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don even Om El Galaba was  in-alphabet but she achieve a high level of spirituality.....!note ...! the brayer too simple and gos direct to heaven may her brayer be with us Ameen


THANK YOU VERY MUCH
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> أيوة أنا شفتها فى فيلم أم الغلابة و فعلاً صلاة جميلة جداً و بركة القديسة الجميلة البسيطة دى تكون معنا أين و سلام الرب معاكى و معانا يا كاندى.


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

